# Orchestre Symphonique de RTL - 60 Ans 1933-1993



## Josh (Oct 29, 2014)

Anyone out there familiar with this 2-CD set?

















I stumbled upon it at a local used CD shop today and couldn't find much info about it on the internet (I often consult the web via my phone for reviews, sound samples* etc. when browsing at brick-and-mortars), but I decided to take a chance on it nevertheless, and this time the gods of fate were definitely on my side.

It's an eclectic compilation with extremely beautiful and spirited performances. Most highly recommended.

*If you're ever in San Diego and see a guy standing or sitting in the aisle of a store with a pile of CDs listening to classical music on his phone, introduce yourself and I'll buy you a CD.


----------

